# White Christmas (chord melody) tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

In this video i break down my arrangement of White Chrsitmas - thanks for watching!

guitar - RS Guitarworks tele

YouTube - White Christmas (chord melody tutorial) - by Tonedr


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Dale, that was really nice.

Brian


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello Brian....how are things! Sure appreciate your kind post and hope you have a great season ahead....dale.


----------

